# Theraband Special Black heavy duty



## Bad Moon (Jan 2, 2019)

Has anyone tested this band yet . I bought it and have enough for the rest of my life but I thought it was going to be heavier , I guess I should have got the Max Gold Theraband , But who knows I may like it . I was thinking about using it on my smaller frame sling shots . Does anyone have any experience with this band or ran it through a Chrono. I mostly use my sling shots for hunting. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

In my opinion Theraband Black is decent for lighter ammo and target shooting from 10M. I still have a bunch myself but have never used a chrony. It's fairly thin so it can be abraded somewhat easily and may not last as long as other thicker bands. However if you have purchased it by all means use it up.  You can double it up to handle slightly heavier ammo if you want to. Do a search for Precise bands, .03 Latex, Simpleshot black, Theraband Gold & GZK for heavier options.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Love the stuff. I use it for Butterfly applications when I want very high speeds. Double it, do extreme tapers, folded tapers. very versatile and good for all kinds of ammo depending on cut. Easy draw and good speed. Us old guys like that!!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum. I only shoot tubes, so I’m sorryI can’t help you.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Makes killer BB bands and is great for introducing new shooters to the sport and natty give-away's to kids.


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)




----------

